# Welches Hard Mono?



## Cormoraner (14. Mai 2014)

Moin,
nachdem ich heute mit einem Kollegen unterwegs war und wir absolut identisch geangelt haben - er aber deutlich bessere Bisse  und mehr Ausbeute (über 10 Hechte) hatte möchte ich gerne mal Hard Mono Vorfächer ausprobieren.

Ich möchte jetzt keine Diskussion über Hard Mono zum Hechtfischen anfangen, ich habe gesehen das es funktioniert.

Welches Hard Mono in welcher Stärke passt denn von Preis/Leistung? Möchte mir die Vorfächer dann selber quetschen.
 Geangelt wird meist mit Gummi.

Ist Hard Mono denn das gleiche wie Monofil, bedeutet kann ich auch einfach eine stärkere Monofile Schnur nehmen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Und warum fragst du nicht deinen Kollegen, wenn du schon siehst das es bei ihm funktioniert?


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Ich wollte mehrere Erfahrungswerte einholen und er wollte mir noch die Tage bescheid geben.#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Na dann poste das hier mal. Dein Kollege scheint einer der wenigen zu sein, der ein Hechtsicheres Hardmono hat. Wobei ich eher daran glaube, das zufällig keiner abgerissen wurde.


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Ich glaube jemand der über 25 Jahre auf der ganzen Welt angelt und über 12.000 Fans bei FB hat weiss schon was geht und was nicht. :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Na wenn einer 12.000 Fans bei FB hat muss der das ja drauf haben!

Ich meine, was gibt es für einen besseren Beweis für Fähigkeiten von Personen als Likes und Friends bei FB???

Mal schauen ob hier noch Leute antworten, oder ob der Rest der Boardies nun in Ehrfurcht erstarrt...


----------



## davidave3 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Hey, ich kann mich meinen Erfahrungen nach nur anschließen und sagen das Hard mono nichts taugt... Die gilt für sämtliche kunzstoffschnüre! Aber ich hätte trotzdem eine alternative zum Stahl... Das Authentic Wire ist eine mit Stahl durchzogene geflechtschnur, welches sich wie jede andere geflochtene knoten lässt. Und bei mir hat es bislang nicht versagt und ich bin echt begeistert. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

12000 FB Fans, aha dann müssen wir das Glauben. Der Weihnachtsmann hat übrigens mehr Facebockfans.... Und den gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## magut (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

ich hab HM in den Stärken 0,60 und 0,70mm  --hab damit die letzten 10 Jahre KEINEN einzigen Hecht durch einen Vorfachabriss verloren. Ich nutz das von DAM. Hab beim kaufen einen ganz einfachen Test-nimm einen Nagelzwicker mit und kneif ein ganz kleines Stück der Schnur ab. Es muss so richtig "knacken" wenn du das Stück abzwickst. Dann ist das HM hart genug um so richtig abriebfest zu sein. hab aber auch schon erlebt , daß die gleichen Marken beim nächsten Kauf weicher waren --darum Nagelzwickertest
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## inselkandidat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Nein, Monofil und Hardmono ist nicht das Gleiche. Wie Magut schon schrieb, ist Hardmono wesentlich härter und abriebsfester..Wie dick das nu sein muss? Darüber gibts verschiedene Ansichten..Manche sagen 0,45 reicht, was ich für extrem halbseiden halte! Hier an der Küste angeln die Profis nicht unter 1 mm, eher dicker! 
Wenn du du schon mit HM fischen willst, schau nicht auf den Preis! Das sind pro Vorfach dann wirklich nur ein paar cents!   Hier gibts ein paar Tips bezüglich Preis/Leistung, allerdings auch abschreckende Bespiele:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154450&page=9

p.s. Ich will deine Angelkünste nicht schmälern, aber wenn dein Kollege so ein Checker ist, liegt es vielleicht auch an seinen Fähigkeiten den Köder zu präsentieren...Das macht oft den Unterschied, gerade beim Gummifischangeln...


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Vll nutze ich doch mal besser Stahl. Ich bin mir sogar ganz sicher das es an seinen Angelkünsten liegt. Eventuell versuche ich mal Stahlvorfächer selber zu crimpen - vll. bin ich dann zufriedener mit Stahl.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Ich glaube jemand der über 25 Jahre auf der ganzen Welt angelt und über 12.000 Fans bei FB hat weiss schon was geht und was nicht. :m



Made my day!:m


----------



## Shortay (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Hey Leute ich habe diesjahr erst einen Karpfen überlisten koennen. Ich denke es liegt daran das ich nur ca 500 FB freunde habe und mein Profilfoto nur 20Likes. Wäre cool wenn Ihr mir nen FA stellen koenntet damit das mit den fischen noch klappt diesjahr 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Fares (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Bis zum 1. Mai war Hardmono oder Fluo meine erste Wahl. Ich habe bestimmt in den letzten 5 Jahren 200+ Hechte aufwärts gefangen. Immer hielt es. Nur an diesem besagten 1. Mai war ein minimaler Widerstand in meiner Rute zu spüren, wie ein kleines Stück Kraut, dass sich am Haken verfangen hat. 
Was wars? Hecht. Sauber das Hardmono in 0,80mm durchgetrennt. Habe ich so noch nie erlebt und werde ich so auch nie mehr erleben. Ich fische nun mit nem Titanvorfach in diesem sehr klarem See und fange weiterhin meine Fische.
Nichts ärgert dich so sehr wie nicht zu wissen was es bzw. wie groß der Fisch war und obs der Fisch überlebt. Abgesehen vom Köder natürlich.

von daher lass es sein.


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Habt ihr alle irgendwelche Probleme?

Danke für die wenigen guten Antworten und Erfahrungswerte - sowas habe ich gesucht.


----------



## vermesser (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Nee nee, was es nicht alles gibt...jetzt werden schon die Freunde ausm Fratzenbuch als Beweis für anglerische Kompetenz rangezogen. Aua!!!!

Zum Thema: Nein, Hardmono ist nicht hechtsicher. Es geht nur deshalb teilweise sehr lange gut, weil nur ziemlich wenige Hechte wirklich massiv aufs Vorfach beißen, grade bei großen Ködern! Und dann kriegen sie teilweise das Maul nicht mehr richtig zu! NUR deshalb geht das gut.

Ich empfehle den Test das ach so hechtsichere Material mal beim toten Hecht unter Spannung mehrfach über die Zähne zu ziehen...

Und wo der Vorteil von Hardmono in Ankerseilstärke gegenüber dünnem Stahl liegen soll, konnte mir noch niemand schlüssig erklären.

Aber mittlerweile nimmt der Schwachsinn ja Formen an...es gibt sogar Stinger mit Fluo oder Hardmono...erkläre mir jemand den Sinn??? Die angeblich geringere Sichtbarkeit mag ja als Argument fürs Vorfach noch durchgehen...aber für Stinger????


----------



## Fares (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Stinger mit Hardmono ist bitter.


----------



## mxchxhl (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Nee nee, was es nicht alles gibt...jetzt werden schon die Freunde ausm Fratzenbuch als Beweis für anglerische Kompetenz rangezogen. Aua!!!!
> 
> Zum Thema: Nein, Hardmono ist nicht hechtsicher. Es geht nur deshalb teilweise sehr lange gut, weil nur ziemlich wenige Hechte wirklich massiv aufs Vorfach beißen, grade bei großen Ködern! Und dann kriegen sie teilweise das Maul nicht mehr richtig zu! NUR deshalb geht das gut.
> 
> ...



|good:
mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.
mfg


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Na dann werde ich mal rumprobieren, vielen Dank.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Ich hab als Beifang mit 0,25er FC schon hechte gefangen, aber noch nie einen abgerissen. Der Hardmono Logik nach wäre das 0,25er FC nun als Hechtsicher einzustufen...


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Ich habe auch schon mit 0.30er Hechte gefangen, direkt am Köder festgeknotet ohne Wirbel. Hat geklappt, war aber wahrscheinlich immer nur Glück :m

Wie schauts aus mit den Vorfachlängen? Wie fischt ihr so? Meine fertigen Vorfächer waren jetzt immer 30cm lang, weiss aber nicht ob das gut oder schlecht ist.

Habe mir jetzt ProfiBlinker 5m 7x7 9Kg Stahlvorfach bestellt, 0.8mm Quetschhülsen von Jenzi und eine Spro Quetschhülsenzange.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*



Fares schrieb:


> Bis zum 1. Mai war Hardmono oder Fluo meine erste Wahl. Ich habe bestimmt in den letzten 5 Jahren 200+ Hechte aufwärts gefangen. Immer hielt es. Nur an diesem besagten 1. Mai war ein minimaler Widerstand in meiner Rute zu spüren, wie ein kleines Stück Kraut, dass sich am Haken verfangen hat.
> Was wars? Hecht. Sauber das Hardmono in 0,80mm durchgetrennt. Habe ich so noch nie erlebt und werde ich so auch nie mehr erleben. Ich fische nun mit nem Titanvorfach in diesem sehr klarem See und fange weiterhin meine Fische.
> Nichts ärgert dich so sehr wie nicht zu wissen was es bzw. wie groß der Fisch war und obs der Fisch überlebt. Abgesehen vom Köder natürlich.
> 
> von daher lass es sein.



titan ist find ich noch unberechenbarer als mono.
wenn subtil nötig ist, führt kein weg an 7x7 vorbei. aber mitte ummantelt #h


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Wofür ist die Ummantellung?


----------



## nordbeck (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Schützt den Fisch.


----------



## Fares (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Was spricht gegen Titan?
Bissfest, steif, keine Knicke!
Kostet was, ok. Aber bei der Bucht gibts immer wieder günstige und gute Selbstgemachte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*



> Meine fertigen Vorfächer waren jetzt immer 30cm lang, weiss aber nicht ob das gut oder schlecht ist.


IMO viel zu kurz. Wenn ein (großer) Fisch sich einrollt bzw. ein gutes Stück überbeißt, ist bei 30 cm ganz schnell Schluss.

Insofern empfehle ich mindestens 50 cm.



> Was spricht gegen Titan?


Man sieht dem Zeug nicht an, wenn es den Geist aufgibt. Bei Stahl ist das klar zu erkennen, wenn es beginnt, sich aufzufasern (oder halt zu knicken). 

Titan "sieht immer gut aus" und kapituliert dann unerwartet auf ex.


----------



## nordbeck (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*



Fares schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Titan?
> Bissfest, steif, keine Knicke!
> Kostet was, ok. Aber bei der Bucht gibts immer wieder günstige und gute Selbstgemachte.



materialermüdung, rutschen, merkwürdiges bruchverhalten.
ich find titan einfach unberechenbar, hat mich ein paar gute fische gekostet als ich ne alternative zu FC gesucht hab. 
Seit dem halt wieder FC und vor allem 7x7 ummantelt


----------



## Cormoraner (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

50cm ist schonmal ne Ansage, können andere Angler diese Erfahrung teilen? Hatte bislang keine Probleme damit und wüsste auf die Schnelle nicht welcher Hecht so tief schluckt. Deine Erklärung erscheint aber logisch und glaubhaft!


----------



## sebwu (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

50cm halte ich inzwischen fürs minimum.
ich stand mal neben nem kumpel der dank 30cm stahlvorfach den hecht seines lebens verloren hat#d


----------



## nordbeck (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> 50cm ist schonmal ne Ansage, können andere Angler diese Erfahrung teilen? Hatte bislang keine Probleme damit und wüsste auf die Schnelle nicht welcher Hecht so tief schluckt. Deine Erklärung erscheint aber logisch und glaubhaft!



ich fisch 70cm aufwärts, mit uptrace zum teil 140cm.
geht vor allem um einrollende hechte und sicherheit bei harten anbissen.


----------



## Tino34 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Hardmono unter 1mm kommt bei mir nicht in Frage für die Angelei mit Swimbaits. Alles andere GuFi bis 23cm, Wobbler und Jerks kommt als Vorfach Titan dran mit 20kg oder 30kg Tragkraft. Aber ich knote meine Titanvorfächer und habe seit dem (Fast 3 Jahre) keine Brüche oder Versagen des Titanvorfachs mehr!

 Zur Länge Hardmono mindestens 1m, Titan 70cm!


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> 50cm ist schonmal ne Ansage, können andere Angler diese Erfahrung teilen? Hatte bislang keine Probleme damit und wüsste auf die Schnelle nicht welcher Hecht so tief schluckt. Deine Erklärung erscheint aber logisch und glaubhaft!



Zuerst einmal freue ich mich, das du hier dich von den Trolls die es nicht wahrhaben wollen unterscheidest.

Es gibt genug feines "Stahl", egal wie man es nun nennt. 7x7, Titan etc....
Alles mitsamt sind deutlich flexibler als ein 1 mm dickes Hardmono. Die Länge eines Stahlvorfaches ist mit 40 cm ausreichend, wenn man alleine die Zähne des Hechtes in betracht zieht. Der Hecht besitzt scharfkantige Kiemendeckel. Manchmal dreht sich der Fisch in die Schnur. Wenn dann die 40 cm Stahl nicht reichen, kann es passieren, das er die Schnur kappt.  
Dies wird nicht die Regel sein, aber es passiert dann wenn du dein Fisch des Lebens hast?


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Meine Vorfachlängen sind lediglich beim Barschangeln mit hechtgefahr 30cm- möglichst kurz eben um den Köder möglichst lebhaft/ authentisch laufen zu lassen. Sonst, ab "mittelgroßen KuKös" 70cm- und beim Angeln mit Köfi sind meine Vorfächer 1m- 1,2m. Ausnahmen NUR in sehr flachen Gewässern bzw. Gewässerabschnitten- Hier so kurz wie möglich- so lang als nötig- da wäge ich dann ab.
Habe übrigens aus den Eifelmaaren mal einen interessanten Vergleich mit Köfis an der Pose gefischt. Die Sichtigkeit dort dürfte ja jedem bekannt sein. Eine Rute war draußen mit System und Stahlvorfach (6,9 kg drennan green wire)- die andere mit Hardmono- System, war 0,40er oder 045er Stärke. Ich hatte einige Bisse, etwa gleichviele auf die jeweiligen Montagen. Und ratet mal das Ergebnis: Egal welche Montage- an jeder "spielten" die Fische jeweils mit dem Köfi, nicht mehr. Ich habe sauber abgeschneidert- und hatte die gewissheit- Hardmono schreckt sie genauso ab wie Stahl... zumindest an dem Tag bei den damals vorliegenden Bedingungen. Aber es hat mir gereicht, als Gewissheit, dass ich künftig guten Gewissens mit Stahl fische, und mir n Kopf über andere, wichtigere Dinge mache!


----------



## Deep Down (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Meine Vorfächer zum Hechtangeln sind auch mindestens 70cm lang!


----------



## nordbeck (15. Mai 2014)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal freue ich mich, das du hier dich  von den Trolls die es nicht wahrhaben wollen unterscheidest.
> 
> Es gibt genug feines "Stahl", egal wie man es nun nennt. 7x7, Titan etc....



warum immer dieses dumme wertungsgepose?
ich fische zb. sehr gerne fc und bezeichne dich auch nicht als troll der es nicht wahrhaben will.

feines  stahl ist definitv nicht titan. titan wird als geflecht erst ab .50mm  interessant, was in etwa der 40 lb klasse entspricht.
alles andere KANN so ungefähr brechen wenn man es schief anguckt.




anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Meine Vorfachlängen sind lediglich beim Barschangeln mit hechtgefahr 30cm- möglichst kurz eben um den Köder möglichst lebhaft/ authentisch laufen zu lassen. Sonst, ab "mittelgroßen KuKös" 70cm- und beim Angeln mit Köfi sind meine Vorfächer 1m- 1,2m. Ausnahmen NUR in sehr flachen Gewässern bzw. Gewässerabschnitten- Hier so kurz wie möglich- so lang als nötig- da wäge ich dann ab.
> Habe übrigens aus den Eifelmaaren mal einen interessanten Vergleich mit Köfis an der Pose gefischt. Die Sichtigkeit dort dürfte ja jedem bekannt sein. Eine Rute war draußen mit System und Stahlvorfach (6,9 kg drennan green wire)- die andere mit Hardmono- System, war 0,40er oder 045er Stärke. Ich hatte einige Bisse, etwa gleichviele auf die jeweiligen Montagen. Und ratet mal das Ergebnis: Egal welche Montage- an jeder "spielten" die Fische jeweils mit dem Köfi, nicht mehr. Ich habe sauber abgeschneidert- und hatte die gewissheit- Hardmono schreckt sie genauso ab wie Stahl... zumindest an dem Tag bei den damals vorliegenden Bedingungen. Aber es hat mir gereicht, als Gewissheit, dass ich künftig guten Gewissens mit Stahl fische, und mir n Kopf über andere, wichtigere Dinge mache!



wer auf stahl wegen der sichtigkeit verzichtet hat keine ahnung. darum gehts ja beim HM oder FC fischen nicht. die eigenschaften die man sich zu nutzen machen will sind die abriebsfestigkeit, die steifheit und der preis.

dass ein ein mm dickes kabel sichtiger ist und an klaren gewässern keinen vorteil gegen stahl bietet, sollte eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Cormoraner (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Schöne Antworten. Freue mich bereits meine eigenen Vorfächer basteln zu können und werde es dann mit 50cm Länge versuchen. 

Wie schaut es aus mit der Stingerlänge? Lieber etwas mehr Spiel damit der GuFi sich besser bewegen kann, oder? 

Habe mindestens genauso gute Erfahrungen wie schlechte mit nem Stinger machen können, gerade bei spitzen Bissen die dann nur am Angstdrilling gehakt wurden. 
Natürlich hat man dann aber auch mehr Jungshechte am Band, womit ich aber eher klarkomme als die zarghaften Riesen zu verpassen.

Spielt die "Konsistenz" des Vorfachs eine Rolle bei der Köderführung? Habe bis dato immer relativ simples 1x7 Vorfach ausm Regal benutzt, ziemlich star weshalb ich nun auf 7x7 wechsle. Erhoffe  mir dem Gummi mehr Leben damit einhauchen zu können.

Quetschhülsen mit nem Schlauch überziehen oder geht es auch ohne? Wichtig wäre es wahrscheinlich den Stahl nach dem Abknipsen kurz auszuglühen am Ende, oder?


----------



## vermesser (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Ich sag es ja ungern...aber das Vorfach ist in den allerwenigsten Fällen der Faktor, der über Biss oder nicht Biss entscheidet beim Spinfischen...es muss andere, nicht sofort sichtbare Unterschiede bei Eurer Angelei geben...oder es war pures Glück mit dem 10:X für ihn...auch das gibts nämlich  !

Wenn der Unterschied zu Deinem Kumpel so eklatant ist, liegt der Fehler woanders...


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

@nordbeck: Deine von HM und FC angesprochenen Eigenschaften- "Abriebfestigkeit"- leuchtet mir ein- die beiden anderen genannten "Steifheit und der Preis"- da komme ich nicht so mit. Steifheit ist manchmal beim Kuköfischen im Vorteil- dann nehme ich mir ne Spinnstange- mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es genug Sorten "stocksteifer" Stahlvorfächer gibt, die sind doch dann direkt billig(st) zu haben- und dann wird es auch für HM und FC "eng" beim Preisvergleich, glaube ich. Und du angelst doch auf hecht mit Köfi- wieso ist dir Steifheit wichtig, wo doch sonst alle Angler meinen, möglichst fleixible, unauffällige Vorfächer führen beim stationären Fischen mit naturködern zum Erfolg- da die Hechte ja Zeit hätten, alles um den Köder zu inspizieren und diese "Steifheit" ja logischerweise in sich ein abschreckendes Element darstellen könnte? (Wobei ich jetzt- da ich ja deine grandiosen Fänge durchaus im Hinterkopf habe- keineswegs an der Richtigkeit deines Weges zum Erfolg zweifeln will.)
Wegen Sichtigkeit des Stahls und/oder Hardmonos unter Wasser: Bist du dir ob dieser generellen Aussage so sicher? Ich glaube, je nach Bedingungen, z.B. vorherrschender Lichteinfall, Bewölkung und welche sonstige viele Faktoren bezüglich der Sichtigkeit noch eine Rolle spielen- ist mal dieses, mal jenes Material im Vorteil


----------



## Cormoraner (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Also Selbermachen ist relativ billig, ich weiss nicht ob FC da mitkommt. Habe mir ausgerechnet (ohne Anschaffung der Zange) knapp 65 Cent für ein 50cm Vorfach mit Wirbel einseitig und auf der anderen Seite eine NotKnot Verbindung und der Stinger würde mit  Hi Carbon VMC Drilling um 40 Cent kosten.

(ProfiBlinker 7x7 9Kg und Jenzi Quetschhülsen 0.8mm)


----------



## Franjo (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Ich war auch mal auf nem Hardmono-Trip beim UL 1-6g. 
Das Ende vom Lied war ne Ermahnung der Fischereiaufsicht.
Hab ich Glück gehabt.
Nutze ab jetzt 1x19 Flexonit mit 2,5 kg Tragkraft.
Das ist Ultrafein, weich und ich kann es knoten.

Gruß


----------



## Fares (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Die Stniger kannst du aus alten Stahlvorfächern machen. Bzw. aus dem Rest des Vorfachs, sobal dieses irgendwo ne defekte Stelle hat.
ich finde 7x7 für einen Stinger völlig übetrieben. Nimm ein 1x7. Reicht völlig. Meiner Meinung nach darf der Stinger nicht unter Spannung auf dem Köder sitzen, sondern sollte immer ein wenig Spiel haben.
Mit dem Feuerzeug habe ich am Stahl noch nie rumprobiert. Ich nehme eine Hülse in die vom Durchmesser her mein Stahl dreimal hindurch passt. Ziehe es somit neben der Schlaufe (2x) noch ein zusätzliches dirttes Mal durch. Dann ist alles schön eng und hält sicher.


----------



## nordbeck (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @nordbeck: Deine von HM und FC angesprochenen Eigenschaften- "Abriebfestigkeit"- leuchtet mir ein- die beiden anderen genannten "Steifheit und der Preis"- da komme ich nicht so mit. Steifheit ist manchmal beim Kuköfischen im Vorteil- dann nehme ich mir ne Spinnstange- mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es genug Sorten "stocksteifer" Stahlvorfächer gibt, die sind doch dann direkt billig(st) zu haben- und dann wird es auch für HM und FC "eng" beim Preisvergleich, glaube ich. Und du angelst doch auf hecht mit Köfi- wieso ist dir Steifheit wichtig, wo doch sonst alle Angler meinen, möglichst fleixible, unauffällige Vorfächer führen beim stationären Fischen mit naturködern zum Erfolg- da die Hechte ja Zeit hätten, alles um den Köder zu inspizieren und diese "Steifheit" ja logischerweise in sich ein abschreckendes Element darstellen könnte? (Wobei ich jetzt- da ich ja deine grandiosen Fänge durchaus im Hinterkopf habe- keineswegs an der Richtigkeit deines Weges zum Erfolg zweifeln will.)
> 
> Wegen Sichtigkeit des Stahls und/oder Hardmonos unter Wasser: Bist du dir ob dieser generellen Aussage so sicher? Ich glaube, je nach Bedingungen, z.B. vorherrschender Lichteinfall, Bewölkung und welche sonstige viele Faktoren bezüglich der Sichtigkeit noch eine Rolle spielen- ist mal dieses, mal jenes Material im Vorteil




Du hast es richtig erkannt.  Ich beziehe mich aufs Naturköder angeln. 
Wenn ich sehr große Köder wie brassen oder ganze Makrelen verwende verhindert das steife Vorfach ein überschlagen. Außerdem legt es sich wie Titan relativ gestreckt hin. 
Es verhindert so ein verhaken des Vorfachs in den Drillingen. 

Zum Preis, die Materialien die ne Alternative wären in dem Bereich zB. Dickes Titan 40 lb. + kosten leider bis zu 12 Euro pro Meter. 
Nicht ummanteltes Material verwende ich nicht mehr zum Hechtangeln, bleiben also nur pikewire und Konsorten. Die sind mir qualitativ nicht gut genug weil sie kringeln und knicken und ein Risiko darstellen. 

Des weiteren ist ein häufiges vorfachwechseln bei ködern in dem Format leider nötig, da beim einkurbeln ganz schön was aufs Material wirkt. Auch mit Wirbel etc immer ein Risiko und daher viele Wechsel auf Verdacht. 

Sicher bin ich mir bezüglich der Unauffälligkeit nicht, aber Fc in annehmbaren Stärken ist mindestens doppelt so dick wie das dickste 7x7 welches ich verwende. (21kg 7x7 mit Ummantelung/ 0.48mm)
Wenn ich unauffällig Fischen will nehm ich entsprechend dünneres Material sprich 9kg 7x7 mit Mantel. Das hat etwas über 0,30 mm und ist weich ohne Ende. 

ist also nun die Frage. 0,3x mm Stahl in Braun oder 1,2mm+ fc in ner "schlecht sichtbaren Farbe"


----------



## Cormoraner (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Wertvoller Tipp! Dann werde ich günstiges 1x7 für die Stinger nutzen und meine alten Fertig Stahlvorfächer =)


----------



## nordbeck (15. Mai 2014)

fertigvorfächer haben folgende nachteile:
-zu teuer
- oft nicht passende länge
- mangelhafte materialien
-unpassende hakengrößen und abstände

gibt einige wenige  ausnahmen wie lynx aber die sind immer noch sau teuer.


----------



## Cormoraner (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches Hard Mono?*

Ich meinte jdamit meine alten fertigen Vorfächer (habe noch gut 15 Stk) für den Stingerbau nutze. Ich werde in Zukunft defintiv selber quetschen, bin auch unzufrieden mit den Fertigteilen. :m


----------

